# Does En Publishing have



## Urizen (Feb 27, 2004)

Any submissions guidelines and contact information?


----------



## tensen (Feb 29, 2004)

The Dark Quest side of it has our own seperate submission details on our webpage.


----------



## Urizen (Mar 1, 2004)

tensen said:
			
		

> The Dark Quest side of it has our own seperate submission details on our webpage.




hey thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 2, 2004)

If you drop Rangerwickett or Hellhound an email, I'm sure they'll be able to help you!


----------



## Urizen (Mar 3, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> If you drop Rangerwickett or Hellhound an email, I'm sure they'll be able to help you!





umm. I would, but I'm an idiot and can't seem to figure out where their email is...

*kicks a rock*


----------



## Urizen (Mar 3, 2004)

Urizen said:
			
		

> umm. I would, but I'm an idiot and can't seem to figure out where their email is...
> 
> *kicks a rock*



---...
 ok,  disregard stupid post.. found the email..


----------

